

The College Calculation - tokenadult
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/09/27/magazine/27fob-wwln-t.html

======
tokenadult
"The most subversive question about higher education has always been whether
the college makes the student or the student makes the college."

It is remarkably hard for colleges to show that they add value to students
that students couldn't accumulate by themselves during the same time span as
college attendance.

